# Can't get sound through speakers :(



## space-sprayer (May 3, 2006)

Hi there

This may be a very simple problem to solve, but my poor knowledge of hardware doesn't extend this far :sigh: 
I just hooked up my new Creative Itrigue 2.1 speaker system, but I still have no sound.
The weird thing is, that I did a little test as soon as I had them set up, and the sound was great, but now its just... gone.
I dont know why, and I have checked the connections again to make sure nothing has come loose, nut its all as it should be.

Now, I never uploaded or downloaded any drivers as there was no disc with the speakers, and no instructions to do so, but could that be it?

Im out nof ideas, so any help would be great!!

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

I take it you were having a problem with sound before? 

What are the specs of your computer? Do you have an add-in sound card or are you using the onboard system? 

You can try a little quick and dirty check to see if your sound is working by right-clicking on 'my computer' and selecting 'properties'. On the 'hardware' tab, click 'device manager'. Now, look for any little yellow circles with exclaimation marks in them. This indicates a problem with that device. If none are present, click on 'sound, video and game controllers'. There you should find out what sound card you have, or, if it's onboard. You should see something along the lines of 'Audio Codecs', 'Legacy audio drivers' etc. Ignore anything with 'codecs' or 'controller'. What else is there?

You could also try windows update, it will check to see if there is a newer update for your sound device, it might just be as simple as that.


----------



## space-sprayer (May 3, 2006)

Thanks for the speedy response Rashiki.
Actually I dont know whether there were sound problems or not before that because I dont have any speakers built into my monitor. Its a brand new computer tho, so i would hop everything is ok, however it is a custom built computer, so its not off the shelf.

I looked for exclamation marks, there were none.

Here are the devices you requested:
- Audio Codecs
- Legacy Audio Drivers
- Legacy Video Capture Devices
- Media Control Devices
- Realtek High Definition Audio
- USB Audio Device
- Video Codecs

Thanks for the help, I hope to hear back soon.

Nick


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok, the Realtek High Definition Audio is your sound device, and it's onboard the motherboard itself. Assuming your speakers are connected to the right jack, it might be that the audio is not enabled in the BIOS. To check this, restart your computer and when the POST screen shows (the black screen with the gray text in the beginning) look for the line that tells you how to enter setup. Most computers use the DEL key, while others use ESC or F2 or similar. Press the key a few times until you enter the BIOS. It'll be a blue screen with yellow text. Peruse the different options until you find the Onboard or Integrated device menu. There should be an option to enable onboard sound, or enable realtek, something to that effect. Make sure it's enabled, save changes and exit. You computer will restart. If this was set to disabled and you changed it, you should have sound. If not, double check that your speaker jack is in the neon green receptacle on the motherboard.

Any Luck?


----------



## space-sprayer (May 3, 2006)

Rashiki

My problems just got worse. Tonight I sat down and watches part of a dvd, and for the sound, I was able to plug my earphones into the earphone socket on my speaker control. I came back to watch the second half of it just now, and even that has suddenly stopped working!
I just can't understand why first one, and then the other would just stop working like that!

I went into BIOS and tried to do what you said, but I could find anything that led me to onboard sound / realtec, and I followed all the menus  

I don't know where I can go from here, but I hope we can sort the problem.

Also, I don't know if its worth mentioning, but to install my speakers I had to go out and buy a plug socket converter, coz the one supplied with the speakers was a European plug that doesn't fit our sockets. I guess they were shipped from Europe. Anyway, I wouldn't have thought it would matter, but im out of ideas...

Thanks for your support this far!

Nick


----------

